# [ODMP] Portsmouth Police Department, Virginia ~ November 23, 2005



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

A Patrolman with the Portsmouth Police Department was killed in the line of duty on November 23, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18030*


----------

